# I'm really annoyed with! PLEASE READ!



## hulKK (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope I don't offend too many people but I'm so TIRED of hearing the ppl who are able to work, go to sKool and live a "pretty normal" life with this illness/disorder constantly whine and complain about their illnesses. Don't get me wrong! I'm well aware of ho serious and disabling the disorder can be even when its at its earliest/weakest stages but PEOPLE PLEASE go and enjoy your lives before it becomes worse! Maybe its the DP/DR makin me pissed or maybe I guess I'm just a bit jealous that there are some people who suffer from this and are still able to live a somewhat "normal" life. I don't want to put blame on anybody for my misfortunes from having dealt with this disorder but from my personal experiences and dealing YOU DP/DR sufferer's are the reason why people(like me) who suffer severe cases of DP/DR can't/won't get the proper assistance from the government AND are why 7 out of 8 Psychiatrist/Psychologist DON'T/WON'T believe my SEVERE PAIN AND SUFFERING. I'm told that I'm being weak and just need to work through it because others have done the same. BULLSHIT!!! I'm very strong and I use to be able to work/live a somewhat "normal" life with the DP/DR disorder but I can't any longer. The shit got A LOT WORSE! I don't know why?? I followed a very strict diet, exercised and blew over 5 thousand dollars in a yr and 2 months talking to Psychologist, Psychiatrist and paying for meds.

The people who whine about their illness, yet are still able to function somewhat "normally" is the same reason the movie "Numb" was NEVER released publicly int theatre'. The Government was a afraid that there would be a slue of SSI/Disability false apps of fraud claiming this illness, since its hard to detect(meaning you can't just take a blood test, X-ray or notice any physical symptoms that would determine if you have the illness or not)

ONCE AGAIN!!! I'm not blaming anybody or trying to make people feel bad about seeking help, all I'm trying to do is bring awareness to a problem that some of you are indirectly causing. I'm NOT trying to tell you what to do. I'm NOT trying to make it seem my illness is worse then yours so show me some type of sympathy or some seniority in some freakish way, all I'm saying is STOP, realize that it could be worse, accept it, stay away from sites like these(unless you're telling suffers like me GREAT NEWS about recovering)and enjoy/embrace the rest of your somewhat "normal" life before you end up like me.

Maybe I'm totally wrong for saying what I just said or maybe I'm being bluntly honest and maybe even I'm a lil jealous and tired of hearing people complain yet still have a GREAT life. I miss working, going to school, going to parties, drinking and traveling but I get really annpyed with hearing stories about how some one can't go to work today because they got hammered(smoking weed and or drinking) the night before and now their DP/DR is REALLY bad now. 1st off DUH!! its going to be worse if you smoke, drink and don't get the right amount of sleep. 2nd WOW! You still hae a job? And you still have friends? and a party to go to? I don't have any of that anymore. I haven't worked since October 14, 2008 and I never even showed up to my 1st day of Grad. School. I can barely get up enought nerve/energy to drive to the park and jog/walk. 90% of my day is on the couch and some days I barely leave it.

life has come to a complete stop for the last 2yrs after being a well, known promising, handsome, college student throughout the entire campus. A member of a fraternity, class president and countless other organizations and founder. But now its all over........But I'm still hopeful.

Thanks for reading. Please don't reply with neagtives. PLEASE! I'm sick of it! Just take a GOOD look in the mirror and THINK before you reply. PLEASE!


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i don't understand why you think you're so unique. let me explain. the one thing that we have figured out beyond the shadow of a doubt is that no ones DP/DR is worse than any others. we all cope differently but for the most part we have all reached it's most severe depths. as horrifying as it is, the same rules still apply to all of us. i say this out of concern, but after reading your post i find it clear that you have deluded yourself concerning your DP/DR. you have convinced yourself that your case is special and that the things that work for others won't work for you. i'm not saying that to be mean, i just want to point it out in hopes that you will see it. clearly your condition has gotten the best of you, and for that i am sorry. but it is not to late, you don't have to accept DP/DR as your fate. maybe you can't work or have a normal life at this current moment. but hell i have been there as well and made it back in just over a year. i had DP so bad i actually got laid off for it. they called me in the office and said they couldn't trust me to work in a hazardous work environment anymore because it was affecting my performance and awareness so much. i lost contact with all my friends and family, and nearly lost my girlfriend of 4 years. i used the word defeated daily to describe my position in life. i had no work, no money, no friends and no support from anyone. i didn't leave the house out of fear. i had lost my life entirely. i was mortified with fear every minute of every day. my obsessive thoughts kept me up at night because i couldn't slow them down enough to fall asleep. i lost all perception of time. i would wake up at 10 a.m. sit on the couch and watch T.V. until 2 a.m. and it felt like ten minutes and 16 hours at the same time. i couldn't distinguish it. my voice didn't sound like mine. my reflection didn't look like mine. my thoughts didn't feel like mine. it felt like there was an invisible wall between me and the rest of the world. i had headaches often. my eyes always hurt from being strained or just from regular lights seeming too bright. i was so defeated i started planning on breaking up with my girlfriend so that she didn't have to deal with me anymore, and so that i didn't have to try to live up to her standards anymore, because i couldn't. i had every symptom to the full extent. i can say with confidence that i had it just as bad as you. the difference between us, the reason i am recovered and you are not is that i did not accept it as my fate. i did not delude myself into thinking mine was worse and that i was screwed regaurdless. i fought DP/DR, i learned about the mind and natural treatment options, i created my own treament plan and it worked. i did not accept DP and i did not give up on getting my life back. i fought long and hard even though at first i didn't have the motivation to fight at all. i dug deep within myself and found the last little bit of will power i had and used it to light a fire inside me. i fed that fire with support from this forum, knowledge of my condition, and knowledge of treatment options. after a while i had a raging blaze inside me that i have used to learn more than i ever thought i could know and to recover completely. i have gone on to help others recover. i am e-mailing and personal messaging people daily and teaching them how to recover. i have seen people join this forum then leave a week later recovered from the things i have tought them. so if i can have it so bad, as bad as you claim to have it. then go on to having so much control over it that i can help others beat it. then why can't you? why is your case so uniquely terrible? please don't take offense to this. im just sure that you are no worse off then anyone here. everyone wants to be the exception to the rule, i refused to believe that DP/DR was anxiety related for a long time because i wanted to believe DP/DR was more than that. but the truth is, it's anxiety related, we all suffer equally and we can all recover. i hope for the best for you and hope you understand that i have nothing but empathy and support for you. if i can do anything to help let me know.


----------



## hulKK (Aug 9, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> i don't understand why you think you're so unique. let me explain. the one thing that we have figured out beyond the shadow of a doubt is that no ones DP/DR is worse than any others. we all cope differently but for the most part we have all reached it's most severe depths. as horrifying as it is, the same rules still apply to all of us. i say this out of concern, but after reading your post i find it clear that you have deluded yourself concerning your DP/DR. you have convinced yourself that your case is special and that the things that work for others won't work for you. i'm not saying that to be mean, i just want to point it out in hopes that you will see it. clearly your condition has gotten the best of you, and for that i am sorry. but it is not to late, you don't have to accept DP/DR as your fate. maybe you can't work or have a normal life at this current moment. but hell i have been there as well and made it back in just over a year. i had DP so bad i actually got laid off for it. they called me in the office and said they couldn't trust me to work in a hazardous work environment anymore because it was affecting my performance and awareness so much. i lost contact with all my friends and family, and nearly lost my girlfriend of 4 years. i used the word defeated daily to describe my position in life. i had no work, no money, no friends and no support from anyone. i didn't leave the house out of fear. i had lost my life entirely. i was mortified with fear every minute of every day. my obsessive thoughts kept me up at night because i couldn't slow them down enough to fall asleep. i lost all perception of time. i would wake up at 10 a.m. sit on the couch and watch T.V. until 2 a.m. and it felt like ten minutes and 16 hours at the same time. i couldn't distinguish it. my voice didn't sound like mine. my reflection didn't look like mine. my thoughts didn't feel like mine. it felt like there was an invisible wall between me and the rest of the world. i had headaches often. my eyes always hurt from being strained or just from regular lights seeming too bright. i was so defeated i started planning on breaking up with my girlfriend so that she didn't have to deal with me anymore, and so that i didn't have to try to live up to her standards anymore, because i couldn't. i had every symptom to the full extent. i can say with confidence that i had it just as bad as you. the difference between us, the reason i am recovered and you are not is that i did not accept it as my fate. i did not delude myself into thinking mine was worse and that i was screwed regaurdless. i fought DP/DR, i learned about the mind and natural treatment options, i created my own treament plan and it worked. i did not accept DP and i did not give up on getting my life back. i fought long and hard even though at first i didn't have the motivation to fight at all. i dug deep within myself and found the last little bit of will power i had and used it to light a fire inside me. i fed that fire with support from this forum, knowledge of my condition, and knowledge of treatment options. after a while i had a raging blaze inside me that i have used to learn more than i ever thought i could know and to recover completely. i have gone on to help others recover. i am e-mailing and personal messaging people daily and teaching them how to recover. i have seen people join this forum then leave a week later recovered from the things i have tought them. so if i can have it so bad, as bad as you claim to have it. then go on to having so much control over it that i can help others beat it. then why can't you? why is your case so uniquely terrible? please don't take offense to this. im just sure that you are no worse off then anyone here. everyone wants to be the exception to the rule, i refused to believe that DP/DR was anxiety related for a long time because i wanted to believe DP/DR was more than that. but the truth is, it's anxiety related, we all suffer equally and we can all recover. i hope for the best for you and hope you understand that i have nothing but empathy and support for you. if i can do anything to help let me know.


You've TOTALLY miss understood the point I'm trying to get across. You've automatically accused me of thinking "my DP/DR is worse then everybody else and I deserve more sympathy. And their DP doesn't even matter compared to mine" You should really apologize. I don't know rather its because you misread my msg or you're trying to make something out of nothing. But never mind. I'd rather not even try to explain what I was getting at because I felt I was already blunt enough for people to understand me in my msg. I asked people to PLEASE NOT reply with negative stuff and you did. I'm tired of the stupid arguments. This isn't a blog to pass judgment. I'm trying to get peoples attention about how they effect others who have the illness. I know WE ALL have it bad from suffering from this illness BUT! we have to realize their are others who are in MUCH WORSE situations. We all can't be categorized in the same boat. FACT is there are others who have it worse and who can't overcome it(at least at the moment) Just because you think you've experienced the worse DOESN'T mean you have. You DON'T know for sure. THINK!!! Stop being so quick to pass judgment. How about ASK me what I was getting at instead of ASSuming. Different levels of this stuff do exist. You ever thought MAYBE yours isn't as bad as you thought it could possibly be?


----------



## nic.m (Aug 8, 2010)

hulKK said:


> You've TOTALLY miss understood the point I'm trying to get across. You've automatically accused me of thinking "my DP/DR is worse then everybody else and I deserve more sympathy. And their DP doesn't even matter compared to mine" You should really apologize. I don't know rather its because you misread my msg or you're trying to make something out of nothing. But never mind. I'd rather not even try to explain what I was getting at because I felt I was already blunt enough for people to understand me in my msg. I asked people to PLEASE NOT reply with negative stuff and you did. I'm tired of the stupid arguments. This isn't a blog to pass judgment. I'm trying to get peoples attention about how they effect others who have the illness. I know WE ALL have it bad from suffering from this illness BUT! we have to realize their are others who are in MUCH WORSE situations. We all can't be categorized in the same boat. FACT is there are others who have it worse and who can't overcome it(at least at the moment) Just because you think you've experienced the worse DOESN'T mean you have. You DON'T know for sure. THINK!!! Stop being so quick to pass judgment. How about ASK me what I was getting at instead of ASSuming. Different levels of this stuff do exist. You ever thought MAYBE yours isn't as bad as you thought it could possibly be?


I don't think he was being negative at all - all he's saying is that you have to take responsibility for yourself and where you're at in life. Yes, you have an illness. Yes, it's debilitating, sometimes to the extent that you can't do anything except get on here and type up angry messages to people who might have some idea of what you're going through. But you know what? Stop trying to blame someone for your problems! Because you can't change other people, and if you're waiting for someone to fix you, be it the government, doctors, psychs, God, whoever, you're going to be waiting a long time. You can only change yourself, and what you do, and how you think. And the thing is, although I suspect you're going to take this negatively, it's actually a really positive thing! You CAN change how you see your situation, even if you can't stop the symptoms and their effects! Yes, it's fucking hard, but YOU CAN DO IT, and we're here to support you if you're willing to give it all you've got.

Also, those of us who are still able to work are lucky, yes, but we have shitty days too, and we have a right to talk about it and ask for help if we feel we need it.


----------



## hulKK (Aug 9, 2010)

nic.m said:


> I don't think he was being negative at all - all he's saying is that you have to take responsibility for yourself and where you're at in life. Yes, you have an illness. Yes, it's debilitating, sometimes to the extent that you can't do anything except get on here and type up angry messages to people who might have some idea of what you're going through. But you know what? Stop trying to blame someone for your problems! Because you can't change other people, and if you're waiting for someone to fix you, be it the government, doctors, psychs, God, whoever, you're going to be waiting a long time. You can only change yourself, and what you do, and how you think. And the thing is, although I suspect you're going to take this negatively, it's actually a really positive thing! You CAN change how you see your situation, even if you can't stop the symptoms and their effects! Yes, it's fucking hard, but YOU CAN DO IT, and we're here to support you if you're willing to give it all you've got.
> 
> Also, those of us who are still able to work are lucky, yes, but we have shitty days too, and we have a right to talk about it and ask for help if we feel we need it.


WOW clearly nobody's reading what I'm typing. I CLEARLY said I'm NOT blaming anybody and I'm not/haven't been negative. Nevermind ppl. Forget it. I'm done.


----------



## nic.m (Aug 8, 2010)

hulKK said:


> WOW clearly nobody's reading what I'm typing. I CLEARLY said I'm NOT blaming anybody and I'm not/haven't been negative. Nevermind ppl. Forget it. I'm done.


I'm sorry, but saying "I'm not blaming anybody" then following it up with "but..*insert rant about how it's our fault you're not getting the help you need*" seems fairly contradictory. Your whole post seems accusatory and negative to me. If I've misunderstood, I'd really like to hear your explanation as to what you did mean.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 8, 2010)

Lets put it this way, everyone here is completely crazy, whether the problem is DP/DR, spending too much time on forrums or being hypocritical.


----------



## hulKK (Aug 9, 2010)

nic.m said:


> I'm sorry, but saying "I'm not blaming anybody" then following it up with "but..*insert rant about how it's our fault you're not getting the help you need*" seems fairly contradictory. Your whole post seems accusatory and negative to me. If I've misunderstood, I'd really like to hear your explanation as to what you did mean.


How is it that you only catch the supposedly "negative" words I wrote in my msg but MISSED the overall point. The things I've spoke on are FACTS and those facts are preventing me and OTHERS from getting some kind of assistance/help we NEED from the Gov.

I'm done.


----------



## nic.m (Aug 8, 2010)

hulKK said:


> How is it that you only catch the supposedly "negative" words I wrote in my msg but MISSED the overall point. The things I've spoke on are FACTS and those facts are preventing me and OTHERS from getting some kind of assistance/help we NEED from the Gov.
> 
> I'm done.


I'm fairly sure I got your point - those of us with DP who can still function but come on sites like this and talk to psychs about it shouldn't because we're stopping those of you with "worse" DP from getting help from the government. The thing is, most illnesses have varying degrees of severity. A person with mild Alzheimer's gets some assistance, a person with advanced Alzheimer's gets a higher level of support from the community. I'm sure psychs and the government are aware that some people are going to be worse off than others with DP as well.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

I would just like to say that, some of us (in my case anyway) have no other choice than to try to get on with life as best as we can. None of my family that i live with believes in mental illness and hence for me, the only 2 choices are to either kill myself(which after alot of thought ive decided against) or struggle to get on with life. 
I have this disorder every second of everyday because i was abused physically, sexually and emotionally when i was younger.
Basically, im miserable, and struggling with nearly all the aspects of my life but i have no choice but to get out there. 
I really think that the majority of us who do function to some extent really try to not complain and remain as positive as possible. Most of the time were trying to offer words of support on here. But sometimes, we all have bad days, and once again in my case as no one in my family will listen to me, i go to the people who i consider to be my family on this forum.
I have constant PAIN AND SUFFERING, just like you. Every day that i have to go out into the world i feel terrible and i dont know how i get through. I collapsed at work today because my mind just shut down. I know i'll have to go out again tommorrow and risk the same thing happening.
we need help as much as you, thats all i can say.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

the point you have missed hulkk is that everyone with DP/DR deserves help and support as much as anyone else with it. no one is special in this condition. im not saying that you think you are different but your message comes across that way. you capitalized the words YOU DP/DR sufferers when refering to other SUFFERERS!!! it is only natural that those words stood out. it came off very accusitory. and im sorry if i misinterpereted your message. but you clearly misinterpereted mine. i ended it with offering my assistance. i was trying to relate and offer you hope/help. i had no negative intensions in my reply. and for the record, it's not that we are ABLE to work and do other things. it's that we choose to suffer even more for the sake of fighting for our lives. you could do it too if you chose to.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

hulKK said:


> I don't want to put blame on anybody for my misfortunes from having dealt with this disorder, but from my personal experiences and dealing, YOU DP/DR sufferer's are the reason why people (like me) who suffer severe cases of DP/DR can't/won't get the proper assistance from the government AND are why 7 out of 8 Psychiatrist/Psychologist DON'T/WON'T believe my SEVERE PAIN AND SUFFERING.


just to clarify, wether you were trying to or not, this paragragh WAS flat out blaming others, and claming that yours was more SEVERE.
i know hundreds of DP/DR sufferers, and i am sure i know people with it worse than you who handle it with more grace. you have blamed and insulted the people who care most, weather you were trying to or not.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

hulKK said:


> so show me some type of sympathy or some seniority in some freakish way, all I'm saying is STOP, realize that it could be worse, accept it, stay away from sites like these(unless you're telling suffers like me GREAT NEWS about recovering)and enjoy/embrace the rest of your somewhat "normal" life before you end up like me.


You'd seriously like this forum to consist of just those who are no longer functional in any way? I find that to be short sighted. Maybe that would be great for kinship but it would hardly help you improve your situation. In fact all I could see happen on a board like that would be the constant whining you are so fed up with. Bear in mind that many of the people who you are thinking of as "easy cases" have taken years learning to deal with their DP/DR. Their lifes too might once have been taken to pieces by DP/DR but they have learnt to manage despite it, often after years of struggle.

Have you considered that people like that might require this board in order to _remain_ functional?


----------



## hulKK (Aug 9, 2010)

IF YOU READ THIS, PLEASE READ IT IN ITS ENTIRETY. THINK. LISTEN. Don't reply because you took offense. Listen.

There are a lot of people like me who have been denied help because a false stigma about the illness. We have to realize there are others who've had different experiences.

This has become a Blog argument rather and eye opening. I never said people who are able to somewhat live a normal life should stop whining on this site, I said if they are fortunate to still live a somewht "normal" life they should stop whining or be more encouraging in the "recovery" forums.

Fact is the things I stated are VERY TRUE and not "Ridiculous" why the hell would I make that up? :-/ Some of us aren't as strong as others to overcome this disorder or even try to live with it so we have to result in getting assistance. BUT! Its difficult to get that assistance when the people you're asking for help from tell/give you examples of all these hundreds of people who have it just as bad(so to speak because we really can't say)are able to live with it without assistance. All I'm saying is the whining and complaining is also hindering others. That's all I'm saying. I don't know what should be done to fix it or change the stigma its creating. All I wanted to do was to bring it to awareness because the actions of few are negatively effecting others who suffer from this illness. Its bad enough nobody knows how sever this illness can be but it makes it worse when you try to get help from the Gov. and they deny you of it because they've googled the illness and have gotten the a different outlook on it which makes me a look like I'm lyen and am just trying to take advantage of the system. And there are A LOT of ME's out there. Probably more people suffering like I am then others who seem to have found a way to live a somewhat "normal" life.

I take the time out to bring facts to the attention to others and nobody wants to solve the problem over all. Everybody immediately attacks me as the bad, angry person who's taking shots and is personally bitter and taking it out on others. THAT'S NOT THE CASE! Stop getting offended by the certain things I said that may personally touched you emotionally some way and listen to my OVERALL message. But instead I've gotten few random people whom I don't and don't know me accusing me of being/doing some one/something I'm not.

All I wanted people to realize that there is a problem developing and its confusing a lot of people of the severity of this illness/disorder. Stop being so emotionally offend from the blunt delivery of my message and look at the big problem I'm trying bring awareness to.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i see what your trying to say hullKK, but i disagree with you. every person with DP has the right to complain and ask for assistance. in fact the ones who are fighting to maintain a normal life almost deserve the help more just for putting forth the extra effort. the way you put it makes it sounds like the people who fight to stay active and maintain a life should just shup up and be happy that they can fight at all, and leave the whining and government aid to those who don't fight for something better. i'm sorry to put it so bluntly, but i DO NOT believe anyone with DP/DR/anxiety is beyond helping themselves. i WILL acknowledge that it is tougher for some than it is for others. but telling others to stop complaining and asking for help so that you or anyone else can, is like cutting in line, it's just wronge. everyone is entitled to ask for help when they are hurting. and no one can say theirs deserves help more than anyone elses. we are all in this together. if you really want help, i could help you more the state probably could. we both agree that no one wants to resort to governmaent aid more than they want their old life back. i can help you do that, and i want to. so rather than focusing on getting assistance to just get by, now that you're here, why not focus on getting better?


----------



## nic.m (Aug 8, 2010)

hulKK said:


> IF YOU READ THIS, PLEASE READ IT IN ITS ENTIRETY. THINK. LISTEN. Don't reply because you took offense. Listen.
> 
> There are a lot of people like me who have been denied help because a false stigma about the illness. We have to realize there are others who've had different experiences.
> 
> ...


I get what you're saying, really. But as I said, I believe that people are aware that illnesses have varying degrees of severity. If you feel that those who you look to for help don't understand this, then rather than asking us not to come on forums like this, educate them about it. Show them the stories of people who can't get out of bed because their DP is so bad. Contact your local member of parliament (I'm from Australia, I'm not sure how your government works but there would be someone you can get in contact with) and schedule a meeting - SHOW them the difficulty you have in functioning on a day to day basis. Yes, there is a huge stigma attached to mental illness that needs to be addressed, but you're going about it the wrong way. Education is the key to understanding, and that's something we all need to contribute to.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

nic.m said:


> I get what you're saying, really. But as I said, I believe that people are aware that illnesses have varying degrees of severity. If you feel that those who you look to for help don't understand this, then rather than asking us not to come on forums like this, educate them about it. Show them the stories of people who can't get out of bed because their DP is so bad. Contact your local member of parliament (I'm from Australia, I'm not sure how your government works but there would be someone you can get in contact with) and schedule a meeting - SHOW them the difficulty you have in functioning on a day to day basis. Yes, there is a huge stigma attached to mental illness that needs to be addressed, but you're going about it the wrong way. Education is the key to understanding, and that's something we all need to contribute to.


Well put!!


----------



## hulKK (Aug 9, 2010)

nic.m said:


> I get what you're saying, really. But as I said, I believe that people are aware that illnesses have varying degrees of severity. If you feel that those who you look to for help don't understand this, then rather than asking us not to come on forums like this, educate them about it. Show them the stories of people who can't get out of bed because their DP is so bad. Contact your local member of parliament (I'm from Australia, I'm not sure how your government works but there would be someone you can get in contact with) and schedule a meeting - SHOW them the difficulty you have in functioning on a day to day basis. Yes, there is a huge stigma attached to mental illness that needs to be addressed, but you're going about it the wrong way. Education is the key to understanding, and that's something we all need to contribute to.


So yea you're basically tellin me to do the same thing I have been doing and that's try to convince my Gov. that I have a serious problem. DUH! Thanks. That's why I'm on here trting to bring awareness to others of the problem because my old way(complaining to the gov. for help) wasn't working. OH boy. There are some very brilliant people in Australia.

If it were up to ME, then yea, I'd say; people who are living a somewhat "normal" life with this illness should stop whinin and complaining so much and do more educating and helping. But since I'm not the boss of anybody I simply wanted to bring it to everybody's awareness that the people who are living a somewhat normal life with this illness are causing MAJOR problems for others who suffer from the same disorder.

I swear I would have never typed the msg if I k=knew I was going to get this reaction. A bunch of smart, dummies<-------Now there's FINALLY and insult that you all tried SO HARD to search for in my msg. GOD HELP US ALL.


----------



## nic.m (Aug 8, 2010)

hulKK said:


> So yea you're basically tellin me to do the same thing I have been doing and that's try to convince my Gov. that I have a serious problem. DUH! Thanks. That's why I'm on here trting to bring awareness to others of the problem because my old way(complaining to the gov. for help) wasn't working. OH boy. There are some very brilliant people in Australia.
> 
> If it were up to ME, then yea, I'd say; people who are living a somewhat "normal" life with this illness should stop whinin and complaining so much and do more educating and helping. But since I'm not the boss of anybody I simply wanted to bring it to everybody's awareness that the people who are living a somewhat normal life with this illness are causing MAJOR problems for others who suffer from the same disorder.
> 
> I swear I would have never typed the msg if I k=knew I was going to get this reaction. A bunch of smart, dummies<-------Now there's FINALLY and insult that you all tried SO HARD to search for in my msg. GOD HELP US ALL.


You're not the boss of anybody? Dummies? Seriously, grow up. Stop wallowing in self pity and you'll find DP a hell of a lot easier to deal with.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

hulKK, the government doesn't write off peoples needs with this disorder because too many people are trying to get help. they write it of because there is not enough of a public outcry. DP/DR is a backburner disorder. hardly even recognized by the professional community. Dr. Sierra's book has "neglected syndrome" in the title. if anything MORE people need to approach their governments for aid and draw even MORE awareness to this disorder. maybe then will they take people more seriously when applying for assistance. as far as governments and psych's everywhere are concerned, there is no DP/DR.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Tommygunz said:


> hulKK, the government doesn't write off peoples needs with this disorder because too many people are trying to get help. they write it of because there is not enough of a public outcry. DP/DR is a backburner disorder. hardly even recognized by the professional community. Dr. Sierra's book has "neglected syndrome" in the title. if anything MORE people need to approach their governments for aid and draw even MORE awareness to this disorder. maybe then will they take people more seriously when applying for assistance. as far as governments and psych's everywhere are concerned, there is no DP/DR.


Yeah - DP.DR is under reported and in the US it is _still_ erroneously listed as a rare disorder.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

I am trying to understand the point in hulkk's post and I can appreciate the thought behind it. I dont believe he was trying to be malicious in the post regardless of the choice of words and so forth.

Central to my understanding of the thread, is that we should not give away hoping and fighting for our future.

I am a long term DP sufferer 10+ years -since childhood, but am lucky enough to be able to be high functioning and to go forth with my life. I realize that not everyone can get to that stage quickly, especially if you have had it for a short while, because they can relate and compare to how great life was prior to that and it is an overwhelming experience.

At the end of the day however, we are the only ones who can ultimately save ourselves and that an effort from our end is required. Ive never been a fan of tough love, but sometimes I admit that it can work. Id like to interpret this thread as being just that.


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

"the one thing that we have figured out beyond the shadow of a doubt is that no ones DP/DR is worse than any others."

I think this is completely wrong. Utterly, utterly wrong and I don't see how this has been figured out beyond a shadow of a doubt.

When I read some people's experiences with DP/DR it sounds like a fucking cake walk compared to what I deal with, just like sometimes I feel so bad for some people when I hear their story.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

hulKK said:


> I hope I don't offend too many people but I'm so TIRED of hearing the ppl who are able to work, go to sKool and live a "pretty normal" life with this illness/disorder constantly whine and complain about their illnesses. Don't get me wrong! I'm well aware of ho serious and disabling the disorder can be even when its at its earliest/weakest stages but PEOPLE PLEASE go and enjoy your lives before it becomes worse! Maybe its the DP/DR makin me pissed or maybe I guess I'm just a bit jealous that there are some people who suffer from this and are still able to live a somewhat "normal" life. I don't want to put blame on anybody for my misfortunes from having dealt with this disorder but from my personal experiences and dealing YOU DP/DR sufferer's are the reason why people(like me) who suffer severe cases of DP/DR can't/won't get the proper assistance from the government AND are why 7 out of 8 Psychiatrist/Psychologist DON'T/WON'T believe my SEVERE PAIN AND SUFFERING. I'm told that I'm being weak and just need to work through it because others have done the same. BULLSHIT!!! I'm very strong and I use to be able to work/live a somewhat "normal" life with the DP/DR disorder but I can't any longer. The shit got A LOT WORSE! I don't know why?? I followed a very strict diet, exercised and blew over 5 thousand dollars in a yr and 2 months talking to Psychologist, Psychiatrist and paying for meds.
> 
> The people who whine about their illness, yet are still able to function somewhat "normally" is the same reason the movie "Numb" was NEVER released publicly int theatre'. The Government was a afraid that there would be a slue of SSI/Disability false apps of fraud claiming this illness, since its hard to detect(meaning you can't just take a blood test, X-ray or notice any physical symptoms that would determine if you have the illness or not)
> 
> ...


wow with all that negativity you'll need another K in your name..I'm just joking!!
I just wanted to say that I know how you think, and I'm not gonna rant ya on it. But please, try to keep everything as nicely as possible.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Zee Deveel said:


> "the one thing that we have figured out beyond the shadow of a doubt is that no ones DP/DR is worse than any others."
> 
> I think this is completely wrong. Utterly, utterly wrong and I don't see how this has been figured out beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> When I read some people's experiences with DP/DR it sounds like a fucking cake walk compared to what I deal with, just like sometimes I feel so bad for some people when I hear their story.


thanks for calling me out on that zee deveel. i may have been a bit brash with that statement, i started that post with a little more emotion than reason. i think what i was trying to get at was for DP/DR sufferers to not segregate by severity. ya know, basically if we are all in the same boat we will all work together.


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

Haha no problem bro, I'm a veshicle of TRUTH, I just can't help it.

But no, seriously.. It did seem a bit out of character for you to say that and I'm glad you're happy to let it slide.

I get what you're saying though dude. No matter how mild, this shit fucking sucks for us all.


----------



## SnakeyMLT (Jun 25, 2010)

Zee Deveel said:


> I get what you're saying though dude. No matter how mild, this shit fucking sucks for us all.


+1 mate, we all feel the same...


----------

